# Bad Luck October



## CreepyKitty (Jul 19, 2004)

Did it seem to anyone else like they were having a lot of "Bad Luck" during this month? I know I did. I didn't have that great of a bday this month, and my parents puppy passed away which made everything really sad. And then we were going through some bad money troubles, my costume didn't turn out like I had pictured, and I ALMOST didnt have anything to do on Halloween night at all. I had decided not to have a party this year because of the financial woes and also I was really tired last year. Probably I had two really good Halloween days this month and that was going to a local haunt and I managed to be able to go to my Cousins annual Halloween party.  Bleh, Hopefully next year will be better I am gonna plan for another killer party.


----------



## Wolfman (Apr 15, 2004)

Hang in there, Kitty, I know how much Hallowe'en means to you. You might think about affiliating with a group that has a similar interest in putting on a Haunt next year. They'd LOVE to get you involved. All the Best!


----------



## zero (Aug 27, 2004)

and remember it takes a bad halloween to appreciate a good one


----------



## bodybagging (Nov 18, 2003)

Hey ZERO I was gonna use that old line...GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR
But hang in there kiddo it gets better!!!!!!


----------



## tignyx (Jul 15, 2004)

CreepyKitty said:


> Bleh, Hopefully next year will be better I am gonna plan for another killer party.


Just a tip.........if you kill everyone off at the party its hard to have one the next year.........


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

October here was colder= less customers.
A whole lot of things here seemed to be breaking and needing my immeadiate attention and I could not get everything fixed in the next day.
Then on Oct. 26th, my youngest son's Birthday, my Dad died, he was 82, it was unexpected , but mercifully quick, a stroke.
My sister's birthday was October 28th we had the funearl on the 29th.
I really try to avoid riding through life on a roller coaster way too high one day followed by too low the next but early in the month I was laughing so much that I was giddy doing front room routines for 100's of people each night, making up stuff as I began talking, everyone laughing too!
On the plus side, my Dad never wanted to see the inside of a nursing home or take years to die like his own Father did, undergoing numerous operations over many years..........pluses and minuses , look for the pluses in everything, there usually are some of them.


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2006)

I'm sorry to hear about your dad, Jim. Thankfully, his wishes came true and he was independent until the end. My condolences.


CreepyKitty, life goes in cycles with ups and downs. Unfortunately, it's not always spread out nice and evenly so that we can get past one hurdle before the next. Sometimes things hit all at once.

The good news is, things will surely improve. Stick to your budget and financial planning and you'll get through the rough times.

There's already some good advice about joining in on other Halloween activities that are funded by somebody else's pocket book! 

Remember, today is a new day!!!!!!


----------



## lady_bee (Sep 21, 2004)

Yes, October was the strangest month we have had in I can't remember how long. Things that never happen happened all month long. We had numerous complications due to moving at the end of September, and by then I was sick and tired, literally. So don't feel bad, but hopefully you will have a whole new year to plan and make it even better that it could have been this year.


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2006)

Jim, I am sorry for your loss.

CK, hang in there. I had similar problems for the last couple of years. It sux! 

I got sick this year a couple days before Halloween. I almost didn't decorate but I did and was completely worn out. It was worth it. I had my best year.


----------



## CreepyKitty (Jul 19, 2004)

Thanks guys.  I am keeping my chin up and next year I will plan for a HUGE Halloween! Been throwing around ideas already.  And yeah I do agree you can't win them all.

Also I am really sorry about your dad too Gum. My deepest condolensces and blessings go out to you and your family.

Our family dog passed away right after my bday. He was a 10 year old Yorkie and his life was cut short by cancer.  Needless to say my parents were devastated becuase he was like a second child to them.  So that made this October very sad for us.


----------



## 13thHour (Aug 26, 2006)

actually my luck was OUTSTANDING within one week i won 200$ twice on the same lottery ticket!! every single pop i opened was buy one get one free and i won 100$ in a radio contest!!!! i gotta play the big lotto! i am very sorry for your loss, i wish i could send you a little luck.


----------



## LHALLOW (Aug 10, 2004)

{{BIG HUG}} for Kitty 

At least October is over now and you can start fresh.


----------



## Ween12amEternal (Apr 15, 2006)

Sorry to hear you had such troubles. I agree with *LHALLOW*, the past is past, and there's a brand new October waiting around the corner, so cheer up, you've got 11 months to prepare!


----------



## CatMean (Jul 5, 2004)

CreepyKitty said:


> Did it seem to anyone else like they were having a lot of "Bad Luck" during this month? I know I did.


It's because Mercury is in retrograde...


----------



## lurice0 (Oct 30, 2010)

*Certain kind of bad luck every October*

my October bad luck is that I just start focusing on the negatives things in my life and the things i like to do make me mad for some reason. I never feel like doing anything but i try to anyway cuz im afraid i will miss something or that i am wasting my life if i dont go do something. But what i try to do never goes right or doesn't happen at all. I just try to have fun but im totally miserable for no good reason every single year at end of october im starting to think its like the other guy on here said about the planets. I'm Capricorn ruled by Saturn i know that. idk


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2010)

dang, this is an OLD thread!!!


----------



## Savage Night (Jan 11, 2008)

Old thread, maybe, but new to me. This year has been weird and unpleasant. Instead of the greatest Halloween ever, as we worked and planned for, it has become the "we'll muddle through somehow" year. First, we had a yard burglary; hundreds of dollars worth of props stolen, many of them uniquely irreplaceable, barring some sort of ebay-esque miracle. Then, there is an illness to be dealt with. Then, yesterday morning, my brother-in-law died in hospice. I feel pretty low right now, but come Sunday night, we'll be out there with the big cauldron of candy. It's what we do.


----------



## cherryred (Sep 9, 2010)

Kitty keep your chin up is the right thoughts.


----------

